# Windows parallel + DLNA



## Kolanthes (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour
  Je suis confronté à un petit problème avec mon MAC.
  Jai récemment acheté une TV Samsung LED qui fonctionne en DLNA mais je ne suis pas parvenu à trouver un logiciel qui puisse partager mes images, musiques et video mp4 avec ma TV. Il y a bien un logiciel (PC share manager) offert par Samsung mais évidemment, il nexiste que pour Windows.
  Pour pouvoir utiliser ce service DLNA, je nai donc pas dautres solutions que dinstaller Windows parallel sur mon PC, de façon à swapper rapidement de MAC à Windows.
  Ma question : Est-ce que je peux installer parallel desktop facilement sur mon MAC sachant que Windows est déjà installé avec bootcamp (que jaimerais supprimer). Est-ce que je dois refaire toute la procédure? Désinstaller bootcamp puis installer Windows parallel.
  Surtout : Est-ce que je sais spécifier un drive de mon MAC (musique, images, video) depuis le logiciel PC share manager pour le partager avec ma TV? De façon à ne pas devoir dédoubler mesdocuments.


  Merci davance


----------



## pickwick (4 Août 2009)

Bonjour
en connectant le mac et la TV, tu dois pouvoir utiliser frontrow et bénéficier de l'écran de la TV pour lire ce qu'il  a dans le mac.
Sinon, il y a l'excellente solution Eye TV pour intégrer mac et T, programmer, enregistrer, gérer, etc... pas besoin de windows !

Regardez aussi ici :  http://www.macetvideo.com/


----------



## Kolanthes (4 Août 2009)

Merci pickwick mais ta réponse est un peu à coté de ce que je demandais.
Il ne s'agit pas de connecter via un câble mon MAC sur ma TV, n'y encore d'utiliser eyeTV pour visualiser, enregistrer la TV sur mon MAC mais de pouvoir lire le contenu des répertoire images, musique et video de mon mac via une connexion sans fil sur la TV. 
La TV est connecté via un cable ethernet au Modem (B-Box) et mon macbook sans fil devrait pouvoir transmettre les données à la TV.


----------



## chti (4 Août 2009)

Il existe des logiciels Mac pour DLNA... essayer ? (voir section vidéo du forum)

Pour parallels : si une partition bootcamp avec windows existe, il va l'utiliser (je ne sais plus s'il laisse le choix : à voir).
Si la partition n'existe pas, parallels se servira de la version cd de ce même windows pour installer sa machine virtuelle.
Pour supprimer la partition bootcamp, il suffit de l'effacer désormais (utilitaire de disque); cela ne toutche pas la partition mac os.
Parallels peut fonctionner en "intégré" avec mac OS.

Il existe aussi un logiciel( "win...quelque chose")  qui ouvre dans mac os des logiciels pc...


----------



## Kolanthes (6 Août 2009)

J'ai installé parallel desktop après avoir enlevé bootcamp, il es pas mal du tout.
Par contre après avoir installé mon logiciel PC share manager, je ne parviens pas à voir l'adresse IP de ma TV dans "SEt device policy", rien n'apparaît. Si je vais fait la même install sur mon vieux PC windows connecté en WIFI au même modem, ça fonctionne.
Y'aurait-il un parefeu ou qqchose qui bloquerait l'accès? Je ne sais pas très bien comment faire. Help.


----------



## chti (6 Août 2009)

Peut-être le vieux PC éttait-il pairé en wifi à la box du FAI et qu'il faudrait recommencer un pairage avec la partie mac ou windows sur parallels ? (chez orange, sans cela, pas de connexion wifi possible; les autres FAI, je ne sais pas).


----------



## jipsap (15 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,
j'ai exactement le même probleme que Kolanthes !!
je viens d'entréer dans le monde Mac (apres 10 ans de PC)
Pour l'instant j'ai gardé un PC avec le "PC share manager" de Samsung uniquement pour utiliser le service DLNA
as-tu trouvé une soution avec le Mac ?


----------



## houlala63 (15 Décembre 2009)

y 'a bien Twonkymedia


----------



## olivmc (12 Avril 2010)

houlala63 a dit:


> y 'a bien Twonkymedia



Quelqu'un a-t-il essayé avec ce soft ?


----------



## NathanB (7 Décembre 2010)

En prévision de l'achat d'une samsung UE46C6000 je me pose la même question : 
un logiciel serveur pour mac permettant d'établir un réseau DLNA avec sa télévision samsung ... 
A L'AIDE !!!


----------



## rotomago (14 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour et bonne année !

Je suis également confronté à la même difficulté pour lire les contenus de mon Mac Pro sur un écran Samsung LCD/LED de 55 ", via une connection Ethernet.

Si quelqu'un trouve le logiciel ad hoc, je suis preneur. Je cherche de mon côté et vous tiens informé en cas de succès.


----------



## vooss (10 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis également confronté au même problème... TV Samasung UE466000, iMac.. , j'ai réussi à joindre ma TV sur mon réseau Wifi avec la donge Samsung, mais évidemement j'ai pas accès aux fichiers sur l'iMac car le programme proposé pas Samsung et pas compatible Mac (((

Donc suis également preneur de toute solution.. Merci


----------



## halando (16 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Personnelement j'utilise TVMOBili, il est hyper simple d'utilisation et transforme même certaines vidéo, mais pas toutes hélàs. Seul hic s'il ne convient pas, j'ai pas la moindre idée de comment le supprimer. Mais bon j'ai jamais cherché non plus. Je cherche toujours par contre un moyen d'afficher l'écran du mac sur la TV via le DLNA. Si qu'elqu'un à une idée.

Bonne journée


----------

